# GoodBye



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

I have sold my last 90 Gallon, all the fish are gone and the new puppy is taking over the house.

I hope to get a nano saltwater in the near future, but until then it was nice chatting with lots of you and I will probably still lurk around because sometimes it gets really slow at work.

Cheers!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

don't stray too far


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

You'll be back. It's only a matter of time. 

Cheers.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I just got my 10 gallon nano going, I thought it'd be a lot more difficult to maintain then my 29g.

Cheers man, see you again.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Show us your new love (the puppy).


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

Enjoy your new puppy. No more water changes!


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Sandy Landau said:


> Enjoy your new puppy. No more water changes!


Doesn't cleaning up after the puppy constitute a water change? After all the puppy did do a water change


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

BYE!!!.. hope u come back.... fish are not a requirement


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

donjuan_corn said:


> I have sold my last 90 Gallon, all the fish are gone and the new puppy is taking over the house.
> 
> I hope to get a nano saltwater in the near future, but until then it was nice chatting with lots of you and I will probably still lurk around because sometimes it gets really slow at work.
> 
> Cheers!


Sorry to hear you're taking an absence with leave, Matt.
Enjoyed seeing your posts from time to time. Hurry on back.
Paul


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Lol. Water changes = harder than picking up pee pad !!  however fish never woke me up at 3:30am wanting to pee.


----------



## andyb (Apr 21, 2010)

*Hey Matt*

Good Luck with the puppy fish are less demanding 
Was nice meeting you and the filter is still runing great
Regards
Andy


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

donjuan_corn said:


> lol. Water changes = harder than picking up pee pad !!  however fish never woke me up at 3:30am wanting to pee.


well puppy will grow out of that..


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

you'll be back!!!
till then enjoy the puppy...


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd rather the kids wake me up to take a pee than pee the bed!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Enjoy the time with the new puppy , its like adding another member to the family.The hobby itself wont go away, and you can get back into it again anytime you want.Take care!

Luke



donjuan_corn said:


> I have sold my last 90 Gallon, all the fish are gone and the new puppy is taking over the house.
> 
> I hope to get a nano saltwater in the near future, but until then it was nice chatting with lots of you and I will probably still lurk around because sometimes it gets really slow at work.
> 
> Cheers!


----------

